
Emojicode - erickhill
http://www.emojicode.org/
======
grawprog
Oh god my brain. The examples hurt to look at. Why? Just why? Though I wonder
if more visual based learners would have a better time understanding
programming with something like this?

I don't like a lot of their choices of symbols. Grapes for beginning
statements and watermelons to end them make no sense to me at all. The flag as
the start of a program block makes a little more sense.

Trying to work through the code for the cookie monster game made my brain hurt
though.

